# Stanley router plane



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

i found this plane in an antique store today. it appears to be in good condition. asking $68 for it. Anyone have experience with this piece. How does the price seem? i recently, on a trip to Maine picked up the mini RP at Lie Nielsen and was considering the larger unit. this might fill the bill.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jackfre said:


> i found this plane in an antique store today. it appears to be in good condition. asking $68 for it. Anyone have experience with this piece. How does the price seem? i recently, on a trip to Maine picked up the mini RP at Lie Nielsen and was considering the larger unit. this might fill the bill.


Got any pictures?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Too high if ya ask me... I paid $20 for one in fair condition...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*No pics....*

Didn't take any and still haven't figured out how to post them. I may go back in and bargain a bit to see if I can bring it more in line. Thanks for your help.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*plane prices*

Hundreds for sale on ebay, most stanleys are #ered, punch in the # and go to completed auctions (its on the Left) then you will know.


----------

